# Handstripping with Grooming Stone



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

> My absolute favorite way to start rolling a long coat now is to take a grooming stone to the dog while it is in the tub soaking wet and lathered up. Shampoo, stone, rinse; shampoo, stone, rinse. Have a lighter hand in the areas where the coat is shorter, and make sure that you have a great strainer in your drain!


From: http://britmorschnauzers.com/rolling.html

First of all, what kind of stone is she talking about? Is it this?

Secondly, what am I supposed to do with it? Pet/brush/stroke him with it? That's what all the pictures seem to imply, but it really doesn't make much sense. Do I use it sort of like I would a stripping knife?

Gorram it, I want my harsh coat!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a stripping knife and cant seem to work it right . I did see a video online of different things to use and the lady said the stone was better than a stripping knife. I have been stripping Maggie over the last few days (we sit outside in the afternoon for a few hours, taking lots of play breaks) and I hand strip her. I just pluck the hair with my hands...She looks so bald now, and I miss her real scruffy coat LOL. But I know it will grow in nice


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

The pumice stone is used as a grip. I hold it with my index and middle finger and my thumb and the pumice stone does the work. 

I just use a regular pumice stone found in the manicure items at the walmart.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I found this video on hand stripping a while back and it's good quality so you can clearly see hiw she uses the stone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTMDpoNJUpc&feature=related


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I want that doggy  he looks just like my Maggie!. He doesnt look too happy about being stripped though LOL. Thats what Maggies back looks like now...naked LOL. I might see if I can try a stone...she seemed to be getting a little more out with each tug than just using your hands?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

digits mama said:


> The pumice stone is used as a grip. I hold it with my index and middle finger and my thumb and the pumice stone does the work.
> 
> I just use a regular pumice stone found in the manicure items at the walmart.


Thank for the tip.

When you say "use it like a grip," what does that mean? Do you hold the fur against it with your thumb? 

Or like this lady, she's just sort of brushing the dog (a Basenji, so it's not stripping but that kind of motion)? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa8d6KHHv7Q

I think I'm going to let him grow out another month or so, from what I've seen it's easier the woolier they are.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would think for the wired coats you would need to grip between the thumb and pumice stone to pull the hair out...that lady looks to be removing already loose hair. I did read in a grooming book today that you can use the pumice stone like that to shine the hair?? but I dont know LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep Misty said it..It helps with grippage (if that even is a word)

It pulls precisely what tuft of hair you grip... So less yanking of the skin..quick and painless.. I can even use that on the face and skirts without a fuss...They tolerate the fingers but i get lots of go to hell looks..lol

What that lady is doing in the video is shining the coat.. I have heard I can do that with Dozer..But havent tried it.

I found when i was learning..It is better to start with a wooly coat..


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeesh! That looks like it would hurt though the dog in the video doesn't seem phased by it.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

The breeder that I got my schnauzer from gave me a pumice stone to use to strip or roll the coat. She used it in her right hand, and grabbed the long hair between her thumb and the pumice stone. So it just provides grip and doesn't cut the hair like a knife can.

Not that I've used it, slacker that I am. but lately I've been thinking about trying to find the stone and try it out.....


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried a stone that my daughter got in a gift basket, I forgot it was under the counter in the bathroom LOL. But I didnt find it very easy...Maybe it was too wide. So far for me just using my hands works the best...But I am now missing Maggies long scruffies  her neck looks so bare with out those cowlick looking scruffs on the side...I hope her coat comes back soon


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

RaeganW;785853
Gorram it said:


> Doh, finally caught the Firefly reference here, lol.
> 
> 
> Misty just grind the stone down tot he size and shape that you want to work with on some rough concrete or asphalt.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I just noticed that this thread has attracted an Ad for Laser Hair Removal, that made me LOL!


----------

